# Spinning - EEL wheel



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in my happy place today....hope everyone is having a crafty day.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I need to haul out my spinning wheel. I've got a lot of dyeing to do


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice spinning looks like your are enjoying you e wheel. Now the question is will you go back to the old fashioned way of spinning. lol lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Nice spinning looks like you are enjoying you e wheel. Now the question is will go back to the old fashioned way of spinning. lol lol


Hah! I didn't. I'm selling my other wheel


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful wool. ♥


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, and it does look to be a happy day!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Nice spinning looks like your are enjoying you e wheel. Now the question is will you go back to the old fashioned way of spinning. lol lol


Yep, I will. Lol. I love spinning art yarns so I actually an looking to get another wheel. Although.....I absolutely love the electric.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely work!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I just finished my first spin on my EEW5 and started plying. I was about halfway through when i finally realized that I was plying the same direction that I spun. In frustration & desperation, I cut it and took what was left on the bobbins and plied that correctly. I am now in the process of unwinding the incorrectly plied yarn so I can respin it back onto bobbins and ply it correctly.???? I did that once on my Ashford Traditional & marked it so it wouldn't happen again. Maybe it is just one of those things I have to do with a new wheel. I know that (after living in several different places) that a house isn't really a home until I've locked myself out. I'll post pictures when I'm finished.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Your yarn looks gorgeous! If I ever get around to re-teaching myself to spin, and if I ever get up the courage to try my EEL wheel, I hope I'll eventually be able to make yarn as lovely as yours!

Hazel


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Oh my goodness! Your yarn looks gorgeous! If I ever get around to re-teaching myself to spin, and if I ever get up the courage to try my EEL wheel, I hope I'll eventually be able to make yarn as lovely as yours!
> 
> Hazel


Thank you. Yes.....try your EEL wheel. It is so east because the speed is controlled and you just draft. I had a steep learning curve with my Ashford when I first started spinning but none with this at all. Have fun.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I just finished my first spin on my EEW5 and started plying. I was about halfway through when i finally realized that I was plying the same direction that I spun. In frustration & desperation, I cut it and took what was left on the bobbins and plied that correctly. I am now in the process of unwinding the incorrectly plied yarn so I can respin it back onto bobbins and ply it correctly.???? I did that once on my Ashford Traditional & marked it so it wouldn't happen again. Maybe it is just one of those things I have to do with a new wheel. I know that (after living in several different places) that a house isn't really a home until I've locked myself out. I'll post pictures when I'm finished.


I have done that.....fortunately, not too much into the ply. Cannot wait to see your pics.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Lovely work!


Thank you. So much to learn but so much fun.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Thank you. Yes.....try your EEL wheel. It is so east because the speed is controlled and you just draft. I had a steep learning curve with my Ashford when I first started spinning but none with this at all. Have fun.


Thanks so much for the encouragement! I appreciate it!

I'm going through a really bad patch right now: have been diagnosed with TMJ/TMD problems. It'd all started out as weird headaches, which then turned into earaches. I, of course, ignored it, thinking my usual, "It'll get better." It didn't.

It finally migrated down to my jaw. That was about six months ago.

I've been to my primary care, who sent me to an ENT, who diagnosed it. Now I'm seeing my dentist. He reworked my mouthguard (I've been wearing it at night for years), but that didn't help. So, I've been getting anesthesia shots into the trigger points of pain. He can only do them once per week, and they are PAINFUL to the extreme. The trigger points are getting smaller, thank goodness. And I'm doing the exercises he recommended. And staying away from crunchy foods (which is hard to do, at least for me). But the pain keeps flaring up, interspersed by good days.

All this makes it really hard to work or even think coherently. Sometimes, if the pain's really bad, I have to take tylenol + codeine and muscle relaxers, which leave me pretty loopy. I try to only take those before going to bed. Even so, I feel really out of it until about noon the next day.

Soooooooo, in my spare time, I'm knitting fairly mindless projects and listening to British murder mysteries on my Kindle. And hoping that the TMJ/TMD will get better. Maybe then I'll be able to concentrate on spinning!

Anyway, sorry that this turned into a long whine! But I do hope to spin eventually. I am a total klutz, so it may take a while for me to relearn spinning.

Hazel


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hazel hope you feel better soon so You can spin again.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I will keep my old wheel for long draw. I don't know that I can achieve it on the electric one.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Hazel, I don't know what you think of chiropractors but I would like to suggest trying one. I never thought much of them but after having a bunch of dental work done on several teeth all at the same time I was having such a problem with TMJ/TMD. The dentist is the one who strongly suggested I see a chiropractor and I was so glad I did. Her techniques did the trick and I had complete relief.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice! Just received mine and plan on spending some quality time with her :sm02:


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful spinning, very even and a lovely color.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement! I appreciate it!
> 
> I'm going through a really bad patch right now: have been diagnosed with TMJ/TMD problems. It'd all started out as weird headaches, which then turned into earaches. I, of course, ignored it, thinking my usual, "It'll get better." It didn't.
> 
> ...


Hazel....so, so sorry you are going through such an awful situation. Hopefully, it gets better very soon. Nice that you can at least knit and when you are able, your wheel awaits.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

crivitz said:


> Hazel, I don't know what you think of chiropractors but I would like to suggest trying one. I never thought much of them but after having a bunch of dental work done on several teeth all at the same time I was having such a problem with TMJ/TMD. The dentist is the one who strongly suggested I see a chiropractor and I was so glad I did. Her techniques did the trick and I had complete relief.


Thanks so much for your suggestion! If this doesn't get better soon, I will explore finding a chiropractor who deals with TMJ/TMD.

My dentist taught me how to massage the trigger points in my mouth. He also spoke highly of massage therapists who specialize in this area. So, that's another resource I haven't tried yet.

Thanks again! I really appreciate it!

Hazel


----------

